# .

## bsa-plc

.

        ?

        15%       .

        ,    ?

..          .              ?

 .

----------


## .

*bsa-plc*,      ,  ?  ,   ?

----------


## FriDa08

., ,  ,          , ?

----------


## bsa-plc

> *bsa-plc*,      ,  ?  ,   ?


 ,   ,     ,    :Smilie:

----------

> 15%       .


 ,             ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,     ,


 -,    -    ,    :Wink: 
      -     ,       . .           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bsa-plc

> -,    -    ,   
>       -     ,       . .


    ?        .   2000$  :Wink: 

        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## bsa-plc

> ,             ?


    .         . ,   ,     "  "?   ,                ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,      .  ,          :Wink:          .    ,   99,9 %  



> "  "


         , .       .
       .     .



> .


          ,               .   ?     ,   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Catherine

-,  ,       -  !    . , ,     .     ?

----------


## bsa-plc

> -,  ,       -  !    . , ,     .     ?


,  .    :Smilie:

----------


## bsa-plc

> ,      .  ,                  .    ,   99,9 %  
>          , .       .
>        .     .
>           ,               .   ?     ,   ?


           .  , 30%,   ...      ?  :Big Grin: 

      ,     ?

----------

*bsa-plc*,          - .

----------


## .

*bsa-plc*,    ,   3    :Wink:  
,       ,            .       :Frown:

----------

